# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  Jetzt auch Video-Tags für Pinkbike, MPORA und IBC

## noox

Ab sofort kann man auch Videos von MPORA, Pinkbike und vom IBC direkt in  das Forum einbinden. Dazu am besten auf das Video-Symbol in der  Editor-Symbolleiste klicken und die URL vom Video eingeben (von der  Adressleiste des Browsers kopieren). 

Alternativ die Video-Url mit Video-Tags umklammern:

[video]http://video.mpora.com/watch/5eS9ZZq19/[/video]
[video]http://www.pinkbike.com/video/187273/[/video]
[video]http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/11894[/video]

Mit Youtube, Vimeo und Facebook hat das schon länger funktioniert. 


MPORA:





Pinkbike:











IBC:

----------


## Killuha

Danke! =)

----------

